# RIP little turt : (



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Just been to my local for crickets and whilst there I looked at the baby Maps, just because we have 3, etc. :2thumb:

Anyway, one at the back was floating and I said I think its dead. He opened the tank and picked it up. It was stone cold dead, had its head tucked away and everything.mg:

Poor lil guy, rest in peace, didnt know you but miss you


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

R.I.P little one 
ind
xxx


----------



## LydiaHoyle (Feb 3, 2010)

thats so sad...rip xx


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

poor little dot - hope it's gone to a better place xx


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Oh no 
That's sad... R.I.P little one, hope you went quickly x


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

aww RIP lil man


----------

